# Surfside Freeport 2/06/09 and 2/07/09



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

i have weekends off and will be fishing this weekend close to home somehwere around freeport surfside area maybe cold pass, drum bay, san bernard, or up the brazos anywhere the boat goes ... i have a 2009 triton 2070 redfish tunnel hull the can get pretty skinny ... but i aint to keen on heading out by myself ... so if anyone is intrested maybe chip in a bit for fuel cost and we are good to go if so pm me


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

i forgot to mention i will be fishing both saturday and sunday


----------



## bluewaterbandit (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey I'm Mike Ogaz wanted to see if you have room for three adults I'll pay for everything for Sunday fishing. Avid fisherman love to fish. One of us onws a Suzuki dealership. Call Me. Mike 281/948/2216...


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

4 people might be a bit crowded my boat is just shy of 21 ..we have fished 3 in it pretty comfortable but 4 may be pushing just a bit


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

1011 Casko Rd, Freeport, TX 77541


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

*Bridge Bait*

(979) 239-2248 
1011 Casko Rd, Freeport, TX 77541 Map it | Get directions Cross Streets: Near the intersection of Casko Rd and Tx-332/Casco Rd

here is the address for bridge bait for in the morning bandit


----------



## bluewaterbandit (Mar 24, 2007)

I do apologize txjester, but I was expecting you to call me. I'm getting on to 2cool for the first time since we talked right now. Sorry if I caused you any trouble.


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

aw no worries bud no trouble at


----------

